# DR = Solipsism syndrome? :P



## saken (Nov 2, 2011)

Are we all Solipsists?









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solipsism_syndrome

This is what Im so scared of, that reality is only in my mind and you guys dont exist. Suddenly everything might get black and reality and my councious self is annihilated. I obtained this thought pattern from my panic attack 2 weeks ago and I can't let it go (OCD?).

I can recall my sister talking about this "philosophi" when I was a young teen and it scared the shit out of me. Perhaps this is the root of my problem? I got so scared of this thought when I was young?


----------



## nowhereboy (Sep 28, 2011)

interesting.... this is one of my weirdest thoughts at the minute also. Every time i think it i get MAJOR dp. Kinda weird how us deep thinkers all get this "illness". Nice to know that other people are thinking it. It makes the whole concept seem less likely haha...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

I remember reading about that, heres something else go read up on technological singularity and simulated reality, and how were actually living in nothing but a giant computer simulation, blew my mind reading about it. Although it may not be the best decision if this kind of thinking makes you more anxious


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

It has been said that reality as we know it is an illusion, a game for God to explore and create himself moment by moment. Every person you see, being an incarnation of god, contains within his being the entire universe. So in a sense, you ARE alone, and paradoxically so is everyone else. In cooperation with god (the rest of god), you create your own experience. There literally is no "other", not in an absolute sense. There's only god, manifesting temporarily as you, and experiencing other aspects of himself through you.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe Maybe not


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Felicity said:


> It has been said that reality as we know it is an illusion, a game for God to explore and create himself moment by moment. Every person you see, being an incarnation of god, contains within his being the entire universe. So in a sense, you ARE alone, and paradoxically so is everyone else. In cooperation with god (the rest of god), you create your own experience. There literally is no "other", not in an absolute sense. There's only god, manifesting temporarily as you, and experiencing other aspects of himself through you.


The highest ancient Indian philosophy is call Advaita (non duality) which says the same thing except instead of God they use the term consciousness.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

The thing is if you have dr, which I have some, is that you shouldn't actually believe there's no external worlds, it's just that your perceptions are somewhat disconnected from it and/or distorted.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Solipsism is not a philosophy, not really anyway, it is much more of a logical precept. It is basically a way of destroying the axiom that there exists some kind of objective reality, it's a very convoluted way of saying, "I think therefore I am" and that you can only be sure of your own mind's existance.

In the interests of being practical as a DP/DR sufferer I try my utmost to keep myself away from existentialism and its theoretical ilk. Once you start thinking about that stuff you're on a bad path, just try your best to accept what you see around you as reality in spite of how unreal it feels, I know that is a lot easier said than done though.


----------



## CherryCoke (Oct 24, 2013)

I am actually that scared. I have the same scary thoughts about solipsism, the matrix and everything. I am from Germany and I read minutes ago in a german thread, when I googled solipsims, that exactly this subject, triggered some and they get psychotic. I am so scraed. Please help!!!


----------



## CherryCoke (Oct 24, 2013)

In fact, it was a thread about shizophrenic people. And they told, like when they read about solipsims (or see a film with this subject) it was the onset of their illness. And they had the same thoughts like we had here in this forum.


----------



## CherryCoke (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank u so much Orlando. You are a such a nice person. I just cannot stop this existential OCD. My mainoroblem are coincidences...If anything happens coincidential, I think: This could not be, maybe nothing is real...Tips or help with this?


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish people would just stop mentioning this bullshit

It's very easy to understand why and how Solipsism doesn't make any sense when your anxiety/DP isn't rearing its wicked head in your path.

It's much more reasonable to believe in the plausibility that we evolved through centuries of evolution.

Whatever your beliefs are, go out and live your life. Even if you are just a figment of my imagination or I am a figment of yours, it doesn't make a difference. Go out and live your life. Try not to think about it.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Felicity said:


> It has been said that reality as we know it is an illusion, a game for God to explore and create himself moment by moment. Every person you see, being an incarnation of god, contains within his being the entire universe. So in a sense, you ARE alone, and paradoxically so is everyone else. In cooperation with god (the rest of god), you create your own experience. There literally is no "other", not in an absolute sense. There's only god, manifesting temporarily as you, and experiencing other aspects of himself through you.


This is another example of metaphysics. Why cannot things be explained rationally and simply without the need for deep incessant philosophical thinking concerning the origin of existence? I hope this clarifies my point that we as human beings assign special meanings to things which are very simplistic and devoid of any supernatural causes beyond or beside the physical phenomenon.

Do animals worship God? Do they speculate the origin of the Universe? No, they don't. Yet they are very similar to us and just possess very limited amount of intelligence beyond their primal instincts. Suddenly nature reaches a stage of self-awareness and of course the fuss inevitably begins.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Agree, this bulsht should really stop. I understand some of you guys are very scared of DP but this shouldn't be a reason to scare others with these idiotic threads.
> 
> Solipsism is a stupid concept created by philosophers who didn't get pussy.


Over 1,000 read this thread. I pray for their mental well-being.


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

I heard a quote yesterday that I put in my notes, I paraphrase:

"We are only here briefly. Fuck those confusing thoughts that we get and waste our time on. Focus on what's useful to you in your short life and do what brings you joy".

I know for me that following fucked up thoughts is not my only problem, but at least I will not make it worse by doing this to myself. And the minute you answer the thought, you will get another question, then another, then another... what's the fucking use, seriously. Get immersed in life and worry about real problems, not even the small ones, the real ones.


----------

